# موضوعي الأول :تصميم مالم يصممه المصممون بالموقع



## aati badri (4 أبريل 2010)

ساحاول أن أقوم بتصميم /أو محاولة تصميم ما لم يصممه أخواني مهندسو التصميم بالموقع 
في الصحي مثالا:
1- تصميم صرف المطر بسطح المبانى ((الجرجوري))
2- تصميم grease trap
3- تصميم water hammer arrestor

قطعا هي محاولة لتشجيع الآخرين كي يدلو كل بدلوهـ


----------



## aati badri (4 أبريل 2010)

قد يكون الآخرين فعلا أدلوا بدلائهم 
ولكن عذري أني جديد
ويصعب التنقيب في المنبر /الموقع
لأنه صار منجما ولا مناجم الماس بالجنوب الأفريقي الحبيب


----------



## aati badri (4 أبريل 2010)

أولا وقبل البداية
أقترح على المشرفين فصل قسم الهندسة الصحية من هندسة التبريد والتكييف
ليش
أولا : لان الهندسة الصحية في بعض البلاد العربية تابعة للهندسة المدنية فعندما تكون قسم منفصل يمكن لاخواننا في الهندسة المدنية الدخول والاستفادة والافادة
ثانيا : في بلاد عربية اخرى تكون قسم منفصل
ثالثا :وفي بلاد عربية تابعة للميكانيكا
تسالني وحتى في دي مختلفين
أقول لك وأنت شايف أييييييييييييييييييه
نسيت اقولك دا دليل عافية
الاختلاف دليل عافية
بس ما تضحك 
ولو ضحكت ففي سرك


----------



## aati badri (4 أبريل 2010)

مرجع عن ال 
water hammer arrester
ثم ساحاول رفع اكسل شيت للتصميم من عملي ويمكنكم نقده وتطويره 
فانا اكاد اكون صفر في الكمبيوتر
ودائما اقول 
نحن جيل قبل الديغتال 
وقبل الحداثة


----------



## aati badri (4 أبريل 2010)

اسمع منكم أخواني ثم أكمل


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (4 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي على هذه المواضيع المهمة . وياحبذا لو يكون هنالك شرح أو مثال على كل موضوع . وشكرا


----------



## aati badri (4 أبريل 2010)

نصير عبد الرزاق قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا أخي على هذه المواضيع المهمة . وياحبذا لو يكون هنالك شرح أو مثال على كل موضوع . وشكرا


السلام عليكم
سوف أحاول أن أجيب عليك أخي الكريم
بالتعريف والشرح 
أولا ما هو وماهي وظيفته وووووو ألخ
ماهو ال water hammer arresters or arrestors
البعض يسميه بالعربي المطرقة المائية مع أنه مهمته منع الطرق
والبعض يسميه مانعة الطرق المائية وانا أميل للاخيرة


----------



## aati badri (4 أبريل 2010)

يصنع أخونا مانعة الطرق المائية من :
1 - النحاس وغالبا في الأقطار الصغيرة
2- الحديد 
3 - الحديد الأستينلس
ويجوز هناك مواد لم اسمع بها
أرجو من الزملاء الإضافة أو التصحيح إن وجد خطأ


----------



## aati badri (4 أبريل 2010)

صورة لمانعة الطرق المائية من النحاس
منقولة


----------



## aati badri (4 أبريل 2010)

بعض الكودات تقول أن القوة أو الضغط بال psi المتولد عن غلق بعض الصمامات فجأة تساوي
الضغط = 30 ضعف فرق السرعة بال ft/s (القدم في الثانية)
يعني لو الماء يجري في الشبكة بسرعة 10 ق/ث وتوقف يعني السرعة صارت صفر
اذا الفرق = (10 - 0 = 10 ق/ث )
اذا الضغط المتولد = 30 ×10 = psi 300 
= 20 بار تقريبا
مما يسبب مشاكل على المواسير لو بلاستيك ضعطها الاسمي 16 بار ل كلاس class -5
ومشاكل على التركيبات والخلاطات والحنفيات وخلافه


----------



## aati badri (4 أبريل 2010)

ما هو قطر المطرقة المائية
الأقطار تبدأ من 2/1 نصف بوصة وأنت طالع
سؤال : اذا ((((وتقرأ إذن بس أنا ما عارف التنوين في لوحة المفاتيح تؤ جر دلني عليه )))) كيف أختار القطر
جواب : بتحويل التركيبات الصحية مثل الحوض والبانيو وخلافه الى f.u. Fixture unit
ثم عمل سلكشن من الكتالوجات وسوف انزلها في وقتها


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (4 أبريل 2010)

Thanks alot dear engineer 
& go a head


----------



## aati badri (4 أبريل 2010)

اين يركب هذا الجهاز
اذا كان طول الفرع ((وغالبا داخل الحمام )) أقل من عشرين قدم نركب جهاز واحد ومكانه آخر الفرع أو الخط قبل آخر تركيبة صحية (( يعني بين آخر أثنين ))
أذا ((ولأ تقرأ إذن)) كان طول الفرع أكبر من عشرين قدم نركب جهاز آخر في المنتصف





الصورة من


----------



## aati badri (4 أبريل 2010)

يمنك أن تطلب الجهاز بسنة قلووزthreaded (قلووظ ) ذكر أو أنثى male or female


----------



## aati badri (4 أبريل 2010)

السلكشن من شركة هيدرا لقلووز ذكر
وبالأسعار كمان :61:






Multi-fixture Water Hammer Arresters



*Male Pipe Thread Models (MIP):**Item #**Conn.*
*Size**Length**Width**Fixture Unit*
*Capacity**Price & Quantity*652-A*1/2"*6-1/2"1-3/8"1 - 11$20.42 653-B*3/4"*8-3/4"1-3/8"12 - 32$25.10 654-C*1"*11"1-3/8"33 - 60$64.00 655-D1"10-1/8"2-1/8"61 - 113$77.12 656-E1"12-5/8"2-1/8"114 - 154$108.10 657-F1"15-1/8"2-1/8"155 - 330$174.70 


حاجة غلطططططططططططططططططططططط
ما ادري


----------



## aati badri (4 أبريل 2010)

الجهاز من شركة وات watts
صنع من الحديد كما زكرنا​ 





وتلاحظ أن الإسم هنا
water shock arrestor


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (4 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## aati badri (4 أبريل 2010)

RULE 1: _Branch Lines of 20 Feet or Less_ 
The WHA should be placed at the end of the branch line between the last two fixtures served as shown (below).


----------



## aati badri (4 أبريل 2010)

*RULE 1:* _Branch Lines of 20 Feet or Less_ 
The WHA should be placed at the end of the branch line between the last two fixtures served as shown (below). 
*RULE 2:* _Branch Lines Over 20 Feet_ 
An additional WHA (*Y*) should be placed as shown (below). The additional unit should be placed at the midpoint of the run longer than 20 feet. The sum of the fixture unit ratings of units *X* and *Y* combined, should be equal to or greater than the demand of all branches.






منقول طبعا


----------



## aati badri (4 أبريل 2010)

النوع الثالث وهو مصنوع من مادة الحديد الاستينلس
وتلاحظ انه مكتوب عليه
SHOCK GUARD
تعددت الأسماء
والطرق واحد​


----------



## aati badri (4 أبريل 2010)

والجهاز باسم آخر
واستودعكم الله الذي لا تضيع عنده الودائع

Share your own customer images 

*Washing Machine Water Surge Shock Absorber (660-T)*


----------



## aati badri (4 أبريل 2010)

aati badri قال:


> الجهاز من شركة وات watts
> 
> صنع من الحديد كما ذكرنا​
> 
> ...


 
قمت بتصحيح زكرنا الى ذكرنا وآآآآآآسف


----------



## mohamed mech (4 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة و تسلم الايادى
و بالنسبة للتنوين ( كنترول ص)


----------



## aati badri (5 أبريل 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا هندسة و تسلم الايادى
> و بالنسبة للتنوين ( كنترول ص)


 
تشكر اخي وصديقي محمد ميكانيك


----------



## aati badri (5 أبريل 2010)

شباب
نسيت اقول انه لازم تركب جهاز على خط البارد وآخر على خط الساخن 
وبنفس طريقة التصميم والسلكشن


----------



## aati badri (5 أبريل 2010)

ووين كمان 
يركب عند الغسالة
وكمان في آخر خط طويل عليه صنبور (بزبوز-)


----------



## aati badri (5 أبريل 2010)

*PlumbingMart is your top choice for plumbing related information and education* 

_Water Hammer Information_



*What is water hammer?*
Water hammer is usually recognized by a banging or thumping in water lines. Although it might seem to be a smooth flow, the water inside the pipe actually churns and tumbles as it moves through. The normal sound of water moving through pipes is a steady, even sound. The best way to know what it sounds like is to go turn the bathtub water on full blast, then go to other rooms of the house and listen.
*How to identify water hammer*
Water hammer can be a big thump that shakes the house, or a series of banging noises starting with a loud bang followed by several "echoes". Rapidly closing or opening a valve causes pressure transients in pipelines. If the noise occurs when you open a valve or a faucet, it is probably air in the pipes. If it occurs when a valve closes or the washer changes cycles, it is probably water hammer. If it occurs when a pump starts, it could be water hammer, air in the pipes, or both. Although opening valves can sometimes create water hammer, this typically only occurs with valves larger than 3" in size, and even then it is reasonably rare.



*Find the source of your water hammer*
The first variable is the length of the pipe the water is traveling through. We can't do much about the length of your pipes, assuming that you can't move your house closer to the water source. But it is an important factor in creating water hammer, so it is useful to take a look at it, especially as it relates to the pipe size. For example, in some situations you can force a high rate of flow through a small pipe without problems, provided the length of the pipe is short, say, a few feet. The shorter the pipe, the smaller it can be. Knowing this will help you when you try to identify the source of the water hammer. So keep in mind that a small pipe may not be a problem if it is a very short length.
The second variable is time, or specifically how fast the water is being stopped. When a closing valve is causing water hammer, time is how long it takes for the valve to close. Most irrigation valves take several seconds to close. Theoretically this would not cause a problem, as several seconds is very slow when dealing with water hammer. The valve may take a few seconds to go from full open to full closed, but it has a tendency to snap closed. Realistically the actual closing time of a typical irrigation solenoid valve is around 1/2 to 1 second. But it varies greatly, even when testing the same valve. For example, an irrigation valve closes much faster if there is higher water pressure present. It also closes faster as you increase the flow through the valve (increasing the flow creates a greater pressure differential across the valve, which causes it to close faster.) So a valve that would not cause a water hammer problem at a low flow and low pressure, will cause all kinds of problems if you increase the flow through the valve and/or the water pressure.
The third factor that influences water hammer is the velocity of the water. The faster the water is traveling in the pipe, the greater the water hammer. It is this last factor which is easiest for us to correct in a sprinkler system, so most of the suggested solutions for water hammer will be aimed at reducing the water velocity.
*How to control water hammer*
The most effective means of controlling water hammer is a measured, compressible cushion of air which is permanently separated from the water system. Water hammer arresters employ a pressurized cushion of air and a two o-ring piston, which permanently separates this air cushion from the water system. When the valve closes and the water flow is suddenly stopped, the pressure spike pushes the piston up the arrester chamber against the pressurized cushion of air. The air cushion in the arrester reacts instantly, absorbing the pressure spike that causes water hammer.
*Solutions for Water Hammer Caused by Washing Machines and Dishwashers*
If the noise occurs when a washing machine or dishwasher valve closes the problem is that the appliance is demanding more water than one or more of the pipes supplying to it can safely handle.
This is the cheapest solution but not really the best. Try partially closing the shut-off valve for the appliance. Start by closing it half way. If that doesn't get rid of the noise close it a little more, keep repeating until the noise stops. Closing the valve reduces the flow to the appliance, and thus reduces the velocity in the pipes. Unfortunately many dishwashers and washing machines use a fill timer rather than actually measuring if the washer is full. Sometimes when you close the valve partially the washer doesn't get enough water and the clothes or dishes don't get clean. So check to see if closing the valve is creating cleaning problems. If it is, reopen the valve a little and try again.
There should be a short tube that leads from the shutoff valve to a appliance. Often this tube is a piece of 1/2" hose or a 3/8" copper tube. This tube should not be more than three or four feet long, if it is longer the tube may be part of the problem, so try replacing it with a larger tube.
The next trick to try is installing a AA-size water hammer arrester on the pipe at the shut-off valve. While these devices are seldom useful for irrigation systems, they often do work with appliances because the water demand is not nearly as high as a sprinkler system. You can get a water hammer arrester at just about any plumbing supply store. At your local hardware or home store look for a pre-packaged water hammer arrestor that attaches to a standard washing machine cold water outlet. The ones I have seen come in one of those clear plastic display packages, and look like a copper tube with hose connections. Make sure you keep all the packaging. Install it per the directions on the package. If you are installing it on a dishwasher fill, you will probably need some adapters to make it fit. If it doesn't work, remove it and return it.
Air chambers are pretty much worthless, none of the building codes recognize them any more for water hammer control. An air chamber is just a long section of vertical tube with a cap on the top of it. The idea is that air is trapped in the tube and absorbs the water hammer shock. They may work for a while, but they become water-logged with time. They also need to be huge, generally at least 3/4" size and several feet long.
The last option is to tear out the walls or floors and install a new, larger pipe to the appliance. Before you do that run a test. Get a 3/4" heavy duty garden hose. It will cost a lot, but at least you can reuse it in the garden. Hook up one end to the flush outlet on your water heater, and connect your appliance to the other end. Then run the appliance, the water hammer should be gone. If the water hammer is still there, then the pipe in the wall is not the problem. 

Copyright © 2010 PlumbingMart.com


----------



## aati badri (5 أبريل 2010)

ماذا بداخل هذا الجهاز


----------



## aati badri (5 أبريل 2010)

*SURGE ABSORBER*







Pipeline surges are created by sudden changes in velocity of the liquid flowing in the system. This surging is often called "water hammer", and can result in pressures of many times normal operating pressure.
It can be caused by quick closing valves, pump start up or shut down, back surge, and other system effects. The Hydropad has all stainless steel wetted parts to ensure maintenance-free service and to allow for temperatures and liquids not practical with other units. The Hydropad provides the best performance possible. 
The submittal sheet can be filled out and faxed to the factory to determine the proper model for your application.





 *Submittal Sheet *


----------



## aati badri (5 أبريل 2010)

*الطرق المائي water hammer* 
المطرقة المائية water hammer

هي ظاهرة هيدروليكية تحدث في المواسير بكل انواعها ومقاساتها لكنها تكون ظاهرة ومتجلية في الاقطار الكبيرة والضغوط العالية والسرعات العالية

وتحدث المطرقة المائية دائما عند اغلاق المحابس بشكل مفاجئ او اغلاق عمل المضخات بشكل مفاجئ وغير متوقع مما يتولد عنه حدوث موجه شديه خلف المحبس او المضخة تصل سرعتها في مواسير الحديد الي 1000 متر/ث وفي مواسير البلاستيك 300 متر/ث 
هذة الموجة تؤدي لحدوث مشاكل كبيرة خاصة عند المحبس او الطلمبة وعند منطقة وسط الماسورة وعند نهاية الماسورة
فعند المحبس او المضخة يحدث ضغط سالب كبير في المنطقة بعد الغلق مما يمكن ان يودي لحدوث تشوهات في الماسوره وصوت طرقات عالي او تلف في المحابس والمضخات ويحدث على الجانب الاخر ضغط موجب كبير ناتج عن ارتطام التدفق المائي بالمحبس او المضخة بشكل فجائي وسرعة ارتداد عالية جدا كما ذكرنا

الضغط السالب في المنطقة بعد المحبس يؤدي لتغيير وانقلاب في شكل العزوم في الماسوره بشكل فجائي مما يسبب اجهادات طرق على المساسوره شديدة جدا

العوامل التي تؤثر في عملية الطرق :-
-------------------------------------
سرعة موجة الطرق او surgye wave velocity
طول الماسوره بعد المحبس
ثابت الطلمبة او ثابت المحبس وهو يكون معطى مع كتالوج القطعة

العوامل التي تؤثر في سرعة الموجه :-
------------------------------------
معامل مرونة السائل
معامل مرونة الماسورة
قطر الماسورة
سمك الماسورة
كثافة السائل
معامل خاص بطريقق تثبيت الماسوره من الجانبين 
ضاغط الطلمبة(المضخة)
سرعة المياه في الماسورةالتصرف المار بالماسورة
الصور الذاتي لدوران المضخة
عدد لفات المضخة RPM


وعن طريق حساب بعض المعاملات التي تربط بين العوامل السابقة هناك اربع جداول Paramkian curves تمكننا من تحديد الفواقد في الطاقة الكلية للسريان نتيجة غلق المحبس او الطلمبة ويجب ان يكون هذا الفاقد امن والا يتم زيادة سمك الماسورة او تقلي القطر في حدود السرعات والضواغط المسموحة او عمل وصلات خرسانيه في مناطق الطرق الشديدة لتدعيم التثبيت للماسورة

ملحوظة : يمكن التغلب على ظاهرة الطرق المائي في المواسير الكبيره عن طريق :-
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
زيادة عدد المحابس مما يقلل طول الماسوره بين كل محبسين 
غلق المحبس ببطئ نسبيا لتجنب سرعات الموجه الكبيرة
ضمان وجود مصدر تيار كهربي احتياطي للطلمبة في حالة انقطاع التيار 
عمل غرف هواء مضغوط او ما يعرف ب Air chamber وهو عبارة عن غرفه لمعادلة الضغط السالب في حالة تكونه وله تصميم خاص بجداول ومعادلات
التاكد من احتمال الماسوره بسمكها ومعامل جسائتها لمقدار الطرق المتوقع

وانتظروا قريبا معادلات التصميم والجداول والرسومات التوضيحية 



منقول من منتديات الهندسة


----------



## aati badri (5 أبريل 2010)

في رأيي الموضوع خلص 
يومين وندخل في موضوع آخر
وشكرا 
م. عبدالعاطي بدري البدري


----------



## aati badri (7 أبريل 2010)

ملف في نفس الموضوع
واغناني عن رفع الاكسل


----------



## aati badri (20 أبريل 2010)

aati badri قال:


> بعض الكودات تقول أن القوة أو الضغط بال psi المتولد عن غلق بعض الصمامات فجأة تساوي
> الضغط = 30 ضعف فرق السرعة بال ft/s (القدم في الثانية)
> يعني لو الماء يجري في الشبكة بسرعة 10 ق/ث وتوقف يعني السرعة صارت صفر
> اذا الفرق = (10 - 0 = 10 ق/ث )
> ...


 

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآسف يا شباب
الرقم الصحيح 60 ضعف
يعني القوة المتولدة تكون 
60*10= 600psi
لذلك سماها البعض أو شبهها بالإنفجار


----------



## ali&anas (1 يونيو 2010)

ارجودراسة مفصلة ممن يستطيع عن مانع المطرقة المائية في شبكة الشيلرات


----------



## taha.civil (3 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا علي الموضوع


----------



## zanitty (3 نوفمبر 2010)

عظمه على عظمه عظمه على عظمه عظمه على عظمه عظمه على عظمه عظمه على عظمه

بجد حاجه روعه و فعلا الحاجات اللى انت ذكرتها فى المقدمه مش كل الناس بتصممها

ايدك ابوسها يا مولانا



mohamed mech قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا هندسة و تسلم الايادى
> و بالنسبة للتنوين ( كنترول ص)


 شيفت يا محمد مش كنترول متضيعش الراجل معاك


----------



## مستريورك (3 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور يا الغالي


----------



## zanitty (9 نوفمبر 2010)

مهندس عبد العاطى 
ليك عندى مفاجاه حلوى اوى فى الموضوع ده باذن الله


----------



## zanitty (9 نوفمبر 2010)

اتفضل يا سيدى 
بس لو عجبوك تدعى لى 
http://www.mediafire.com/?dfnf6y447emrq

او من هنا اللى يريحك
http://www.mediafire.com/?6iko4oi1j36cu

دى عباره عن كتالوجات المواصفات الفنيه لشركه زورن و فيها شرح الحاجات دى و طريقه تصميمها و بمنتهى البساطه و الجمال


----------



## م/ أبو أحمد (19 نوفمبر 2010)

الشكر الجزيل للمهندس عبد العاطى ولجميع من أضاف معلومة جديدة فى هذا الإطار

ونستأذنكم فى طرح سؤال يتعلق بطريقة تركيب موانع الطرق المائى على المواسير

هل يلزم أن يكون محورها عمودى على محور الماسورة ؟

 أى يكون محورها رأسيا عندما تكون تمديدات المواسيرأفقية ؟؟

أم يمكن تركيبها فى أى وضع وبأى زاوية ميل على محور الماسورة؟

وسبب السؤال : عند تركيب موانع الطرق المائى فى بعض المواضع

لا تتوفر مسافة رأسية أعلى الماسورة تجاه السقف الخرسانى .. 

فهل يمكن تركيبها فى نفس مستوى ( منسوب ) المواسير ؟؟

وجزاكم الله خيرا

=======================​


----------



## salamat (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شكرا جزيلاً أخي المهندس عبد العاطي على هذا الجهد والشكر ايضا لكل الأخوة المهندسين اللذين شاركوا وساهموا في إغناء هذا الموضوع وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## aati badri (27 ديسمبر 2010)

http://www.doityourself.com/stry/how-to-install-a-water-hammer-arrestor

How to *Install* a *Water Hammer Arrestor* | DoItYourself.com


----------



## مستريورك (27 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخوة الافاضل جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zanitty (27 ديسمبر 2010)

zanitty قال:


> اتفضل يا سيدى
> بس لو عجبوك تدعى لى
> http://www.mediafire.com/?dfnf6y447emrq
> 
> ...


ايه يا عم الحج مش وعدتنى حتعاين و تقول لى رايك


----------



## aati badri (28 ديسمبر 2010)

zanitty قال:


> ايه يا عم الحج مش وعدتنى حتعاين و تقول لى رايك


ايه اعمل مع حظي النيلة
بحثت عن الموضوع لكي أرد عليك
لكن
وآآآه من لكن هذه
وتاني آآه من آآآه
لم استطع فتح الملفات
انتظرني يا صديقي لاعالج الادوب 
واحمل وارد عليك
تشكر يا هندسة لانك تحسب ان راي يمكن ان يفيد
وانا متيقن منذ زمن ان راي لا يساوي ثمن فراغ الجمجمة الموجود فيها
هذا المخ اللعين


----------



## zanitty (23 فبراير 2011)

aati badri قال:


> ايه اعمل مع حظي النيلة
> بحثت عن الموضوع لكي أرد عليك
> لكن
> وآآآه من لكن هذه
> ...


تصدق انك لو بتعاينه على نفقه الدوله كان زمانه خف


----------



## كرم الحمداني (31 مارس 2011)

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (1 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا ليك يا أخ عبد العاطي
فيه ملحوظة ان مانع الطرق المائي
في حالة عدم انتظام المسار المائي يعني لو المواسير متفرعة فرعتين من الصاعد
بيوضع بعد الصاعد حتي يكون في وضع متوسط


----------



## sjhdlhk1980 (3 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله بيك وبكل الاخوان في المنتدى وجزاك الله خير


----------



## zanitty (26 أكتوبر 2011)

اضافه صغننه نونو خالص 
فيه عده اختيارات لنوع الواتر هامر 
يعنى هنلاقى type A or B or C و هكذا
طيب بنحدد ازاى احنا محتاجين انهو تايب من دول 
من اجمالى الفكتشر يونيت الموجود عند النقطه اللى هيركب عليها الواتر هامر 
و على حسب الفكتشر يونيت نخش على الجدول الموجود فى كتالوج الواتر هامر و نحدد هل هو ايه و اللا بى و اللا سى 


aati badri قال:


> شباب
> نسيت اقول انه لازم تركب جهاز على خط البارد وآخر على خط الساخن
> وبنفس طريقة التصميم والسلكشن





aati badri قال:


> ووين كمان
> يركب عند الغسالة
> وكمان في آخر خط طويل عليه صنبور (بزبوز-)


و لازم نركب واحد فى نهايه كل برانش ( و فى منتصف اى خط طبعا لو الطول اكبر من 20 قدم = تقريبا 6 متر)


aati badri قال:


> ايه اعمل مع حظي النيلة
> بحثت عن الموضوع لكي أرد عليك
> لكن
> وآآآه من لكن هذه
> ...


طب و اخرتها يا مدير


----------



## شيخ الحارة (7 نوفمبر 2011)

بصراحة لما شفت بداية الموضوع انبسطت لما لقيت فيه Oil Interceptor
لكن الخمس صفحات الماضية تحولت كلها إلى كابح المطرقة المائية.
ياليت نتحول ظغلى الحديث عن حسابات ال Oil Interceptor أو Grease Trap.


----------



## nofal (28 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## السيد احمد (30 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اسلام عمار (14 أغسطس 2012)

الله ينور


----------



## zaker (18 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع ممتاز شكرا للجميع


----------



## gaber osman (23 أكتوبر 2012)

اللة ينور عليكى يا بشمهندس عبدالعاطى


----------



## ابو عبد العزيز (9 يناير 2013)

الف شكر يابشمهندس


----------



## aati badri (9 يناير 2013)

Eng.Mo'ath قال:


> Thanks alot dear engineer
> & go a head



لك الشكر اجزله


----------



## aati badri (9 يناير 2013)

محمد أحمد الشريف قال:


> مشكور يا الغالى


مشكور يا اعز الناس
يعني لمان كنت بعيد كنت قريب 
اظهر


----------



## aati badri (9 يناير 2013)

ali&anas قال:


> ارجودراسة مفصلة ممن يستطيع عن مانع المطرقة المائية في شبكة الشيلرات



ارجو ان تكون وجدت ما تبحث عنه
لانني لا اوفر عليه


----------



## aati badri (9 يناير 2013)

salamat قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> شكرا جزيلاً أخي المهندس عبد العاطي على هذا الجهد والشكر ايضا لكل الأخوة المهندسين اللذين شاركوا وساهموا في إغناء هذا الموضوع وفي انتظار المزيد


العفو سلامات


----------



## aati badri (9 يناير 2013)

مستريورك قال:


> الاخوة الافاضل جزاكم الله خيرا
> \
> وانت




وانت ايضا


----------



## aati badri (10 يناير 2013)

zanitty قال:


> عظمه على عظمه عظمه على عظمه عظمه على عظمه عظمه على عظمه عظمه على عظمه
> 
> بجد حاجه روعه و فعلا الحاجات اللى انت ذكرتها فى المقدمه مش كل الناس بتصممها
> 
> ...



انت العظمة كلها
وامها وابوها


----------



## aati badri (10 يناير 2013)

مستريورك قال:


> مشكور يا الغالي



كل الشكر ليك


----------



## aati badri (10 يناير 2013)

zanitty قال:


> مهندس عبد العاطى
> ليك عندى مفاجاه حلوى اوى فى الموضوع ده باذن الله



كل عطاياك مفاجآت


----------



## aati badri (10 يناير 2013)

zanitty قال:


> اتفضل يا سيدى
> بس لو عجبوك تدعى لى
> My Files
> 
> ...



شكري نيابة عن الاعضاء
رد الله مكتبتك


----------



## aati badri (10 يناير 2013)

zanitty قال:


> تصدق انك لو بتعاينه على نفقه الدوله كان زمانه خف



معقول انا اتلومت معاك كدا؟؟؟!!!!


----------



## zanitty (10 يناير 2013)

aati badri قال:


> شكري نيابة عن الاعضاء
> رد الله مكتبتك



عملت مكتبه جديده هتلاقيها فى التوقيع


----------



## hikal007 (24 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير ,,, بس اللى فات كله كان النقاش منحصر فى wha , لسه منتظرين باقى النقاط


----------



## aati badri (24 مارس 2013)

hikal007 قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير ,,, بس اللى فات كله كان النقاش منحصر فى wha , لسه منتظرين باقى النقاط



- تصميم ما لم يصممه المصممون roof drain 
- تصميم ما لم يصممه المصممون roof drain


----------



## aati badri (24 مارس 2013)

hikal007 قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير ,,, بس اللى فات كله كان النقاش منحصر فى wha , لسه منتظرين باقى النقاط



-تصميم ما لم يصممه المصممون -Grease Interceptor Sizing


----------



## aati badri (24 مارس 2013)

zanitty قال:


> عملت مكتبه جديده هتلاقيها فى التوقيع



الف مبروك ياهندسة
وسوف ترجع المتعة مرة اخرى


----------



## aati badri (24 مارس 2013)

hikal007 قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير ,,, بس اللى فات كله كان النقاش منحصر فى wha , لسه منتظرين باقى النقاط




حاولت اضافة لنكات 
لكني فشلت
هناك طريقتان بل ثلاثة للبحث
1- اخذ العنوانين اعلاه وجري على قوقل
2- البحث في المواضيع المضافة بواسطتي
3- النظر في الاسفل للمواضيع المشابهة
3.5- قد تكون محظوظ وتلاقيها في من مواضيع*aati badri*


----------



## zanitty (24 مارس 2013)

aati badri قال:


> الف مبروك ياهندسة
> وسوف ترجع المتعة مرة اخرى



الحلو ميكملش 
فى الشغل حاجبين كل المواقع السحابيه 
و بقالى تقريبا شهر من غير كومبيوتر فى البيت و مقضيها من الموبايل 
و المكتبه عطلانه 

صعبت عليك و اللا احكى لك كمان


----------



## aati badri (24 مارس 2013)

zanitty قال:


> الحلو ميكملش
> فى الشغل حاجبين كل المواقع السحابيه
> و بقالى تقريبا شهر من غير كومبيوتر فى البيت و مقضيها من الموبايل
> و المكتبه عطلانه
> ...



وايش حكاية نت البيت معاك ياهندسة
صعبت علي وعلى م م م برضو
مع اننا باركنا لك نت البيت قبل شهرين
تستاهل لانك حتى كبسة ماجبتها لينا ناهيك عن الخروف


----------



## zanitty (24 مارس 2013)

aati badri قال:


> وايش حكاية نت البيت معاك ياهندسة
> صعبت علي وعلى م م م برضو
> مع اننا باركنا لك نت البيت قبل شهرين
> تستاهل لانك حتى كبسة ماجبتها لينا ناهيك عن الخروف



يا باشا النت موجود فى البيت بس معنديش كومبيوتر حاليا 
احيا بدون لاب توب


----------



## hagagm25 (24 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (24 مارس 2013)

zanitty قال:


> يا باشا النت موجود فى البيت بس معنديش كومبيوتر حاليا
> احيا بدون لاب توب



يجي اللابتوب يقطع النت
يجي النت يقطع اللابتوب
مش ممكن كدا
واضح انه الموضوع بقا تحجج


----------



## zanitty (25 مارس 2013)

aati badri قال:


> يجي اللابتوب يقطع النت
> يجي النت يقطع اللابتوب
> مش ممكن كدا
> واضح انه الموضوع بقا تحجج



اوين 
تحجج 
عقبال حجك يا كبير


----------

